# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  To St. Barts through SXM

## Philip

I am currently scheduled to visit St. Barts in January 2023 through St. Martin.
Went onto EHAS site. The headline stated that as of Nov. 1, 2022 there are no longer any requirements.
Can someone confirm? Does this also include flight to St. Barts?

----------


## amyb

Philip this is indeed the latest news.

There is joy in Mudville, the EHAS form is out!

----------


## Philip

Thanks Amy. I know I can count on you. We met in 2013 at Andy's Hideaway.

----------


## amyb

> Thanks Amy. I know I can count on you. We met in 2013 at Andy's Hideaway.



Your memory is impressive. Andy’s Hideaway remains on my MOST MISSED list. A CHEERS kinda meet and greet place.and of course, the big lug Andy himself.

----------


## marybeth

Yes, 100%.  That form was a pain. Not to mention I totally forgot we needed it for the return also. Cue some frantic activity on our phones in the SBH lounge area.

----------


## Philip

We met years ago during one of my visits. I think it was in January or June 2013. I was under the site name of Pkulick.

----------


## amyb

I do remember chatting with you.

----------


## Popeyeskid

ARGH! I miss the change by one day. At least with all the twists and turns this trip is taking, I only have to fill it out once instead of what would have been 3 times. I'll choose to look at the positive.

----------


## amyb

> ARGH! I miss the change by one day.  I'll choose to look at the positive.




Atta boy.

----------


## Eve

Still need it for transit

----------


## steelpe

> Still need it for transit




https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid...46663840797278

Maybe this is fake or isn't the real order from the top... or maybe this isn't the person who actually makes the decisions?  I know the app I am using for United has removed all requirements and currently says I am free to travel without submitting any additional paperwork (last week this was not the case as it required me to submit additional Covid paperwork).

I am thinking that what is shown on the EHAS website is more of a history of the requirements vs what the requirements actually are.  After item #3 states:

"Non-residents who are not fully vaccinated are required to submit a negative 24 hr. Ag or 48 hr. PCR result."

Could always just fill out the form if anyone is worried.

----------

